# satinettes & bluettes



## bobbypigeons (Nov 9, 2008)

hello all, I have 9 old fashioned orential frills for sale some lace and at least 4 bluettes 120.00 or best offer on the whole lot, your box and shipping also, you can also pick up located in staten island, new York let me know if anyone is interested can get pics if needed thanks bobby


----------

